# Your Help Is Appreciated



## ScoutsOut (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey all,

Great forum you have here, and Ive learned a lot before even creating an account. I know the concept of this question has been asked but I am just looking for an answer catered to my situation.

So here it is:

My dad came from the Acores to the United States on a green card when he was 6 years old. When he was 18, he became an American citizen. He said he never renounced his Portuguese citizenship, yet he never kept up with it. He just came here and got his American citizenship. He does not have a citizen card or a Portuguese passport. My mother is not Portuguese, and they didn't have me until after he was an American citizen. I know I am not registered in the Portuguese birth index.

My brother and I are looking to get dual citizenship through descent because my dad was born there. I know we need birth certificates from my dad, which isnt a problem, but does he have to have a citizen card before we can move forward with the process? 

Also, I am 22 and my brother is 19, we just need to get our birth certificates translated, get my dads birth certificate and marriage to be safe. Should I also get my grandparents birth certs? They are naturalized because of how long they have been here but I believe they retain dual citizenship but not entirely sure. Im in the US Army right now and get out in 2 weeks and me and my brother want to start this when I come home.

Can someone point me in the right direction as far as my dad needing a citizen card before us?

Thank you in advance, your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No he doesn't but the process would be simplified for you if he actually got a Portuguese Passport, I presume he came with your grandparents so you would reguire their birth certificates and would expect that they would at the least have had Portuguese ID cards or Passports it all helps smooth process.

If you search on here in one link it stated that military service for a foreign power affected a person right to Portuguese Nationality I would check this out as I haven't seen a reference in on the official sites


----------



## ScoutsOut (Jan 3, 2014)

Just did a search and it said that was grounds for rejection. However, after reading the law it said currently serving, didnt say anything about veterans. So once im officially out of the Army I think im good.

Do they actually directly ask you that? What they dont know cant hurt them...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I'd check it out, do they ask directly don't know but silly to make a false declaration as it could affect your application, in my experience they generally like all i's dotted and t's crossed


----------



## ScoutsOut (Jan 3, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Personally I'd check it out, do they ask directly don't know but silly to make a false declaration as it could affect your application, in my experience they generally like all i's dotted and t's crossed


Yes, true. I wouldnt fraudulently lie on an application, worst they can say is no right? I mean if it didnt come up then theres no need to open a can of worms, but of course I will be truthful if it is brought up.

One more question, I need to get documents so my dad can update his records, and so my brother and I can apply.

Does the consulate keep the birth certificates you give them or can we all use the same ones and spend less, or do we have to each individually order our own official copies?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

ScoutsOut said:


> Does the consulate keep the birth certificates you give them or can we all use the same ones and spend less, or do we have to each individually order our own official copies?


When I got my paperwork sorted via the British Consulate they kept the original birth certificate and the notarized translated copy and just gave me two Portuguese documents being the Assento de Nascimento and the Cedula Pessoal.

I suggest that you get an officially certified copy certificate of your birth certificate and use that...I used a full hand written birth certificate which was a nice document and never got it back and now can only have a rather bland certified copy when the certified copy would have done for this in the first instance. 

What would you do if you misplaced the original if it is indeed something special and it doesn't hurt to have more than one official copy of your birth certificate. ( I now have three at home for various uses)

Take note that once you have the documents translated they will only accept them if they are less that 6 months old, or rather that was the case back then 23 years ago. good luck.


----------

